# Critical skills visa: pharmacist



## paisley_n (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a pharmacist and i recently tried to apply for a critical skills visa only to be told I was only eligible for a general work visa since I still had to do internship first. In addition, the letter I got from Foreign Workforce Management stated that I could apply for employment under Section 19(2) of the Immigration Act whereas the section of the Act pertaining to critical skills is 19(4). However, pharmacists are on the critical skills list! Has anyone else experienced the same? Should the FWM letter be amended? I currently don't have a wok offer hence the frustration. Please advise.

Thanks.


----------

